# Na padaria vende pães de diversos tipos



## GabrielH

Olá,

Eu tenho uma dúvida a respeito da seguinte frase: _Na padaria vende pães de diversos tipos._
Não considero essa frase correta gramaticalmente, mas ela é ou não? Eu diria que suas versões corretas são as seguintes escritas logo abaixo.
A: _A padaria vende pães de diversos tipos;_
B: _Na padaria pães de diversos tipos são vendidos._
Estou certo?
Obrigado!

Feliz ano novo a todos!


----------



## Carfer

GabrielH said:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu tenho uma dúvida a respeito da seguinte frase: _Na padaria vende pães de diversos tipos._
> Não considero essa frase correta gramaticalmente, mas ela é ou não? Eu diria que suas versões corretas são as seguintes escritas logo abaixo.
> A: _A padaria vende pães de diversos tipos;_
> B: _Na padaria pães de diversos tipos são vendidos._
> Estou certo?
> Obrigado!
> 
> Feliz ano novo a todos!



Está e há mais duas possibilidades:
C: _Na padaria vendem-se pães de diversos tipos_
_D: Na padaria vendem pães de diversos tipos_


----------



## guihenning

«Na padaria vendem-se pães de diversos tipos» e «Na padaria diversos tipos de pães são vendidos» são exatamente a mesma coisa, mas uma com voz passiva analítica e outra sintética.


----------



## GabrielH

Na frase "Na padaria vende diversos tipos de pães" quem é o sujeito? 
No caso de o sujeito ser indeterminado, ele tem que estar na 3ª pessoa do plural, assim como está na frase D. Estou certo ou não??


----------



## Carfer

GabrielH said:


> Na frase "Na padaria vende diversos tipos de pães" quem é o sujeito?
> No caso de o sujeito ser indeterminado, ele tem que estar na 3ª pessoa do plural, assim como está na frase D. Estou certo ou não??


Não me parece que "_Na padaria vende diversos tipos de pães_" seja uma frase correcta se o sentido é o de '_são vendidos_' ou _'alguém vende_'. O sujeito é indeterminado e essa indeterminação pode ser expressa quer pela 3ª pessoa do plural (_'vendem_' ou '_vendem-se_') ou do singular  ('_vende-se_'), mas neste caso requer o pronome indefinido.


----------



## GabrielH

Carfer said:


> Não me parece que "_Na padaria vende diversos tipos de pães_" seja uma frase correcta se o sentido é o de '_são vendidos_' ou _'alguém vende_'.


Era justamente essa a minha dúvida. Também penso que não esteja correta, mas esse tipo de construção é muito comum na linguagem oral.


----------



## xiskxisk

A padaria vende...
Na padaria vendem-se pães...


----------



## guihenning

Sim, o correto só pode ser «vendem-se» porque a frase tem sujeito, que é pães. O exercício da passiva ajuda bastante caso haja dúvidas. Se se diz "pães são vendidos" então o contrário só pode ser "vendem-se pães". Se transladar "[na padaria] _vende-se_ [pães]" para a analítica, fica: "[pães] é vendido" o que não faz nenhum sentido, além de arder os olhos 

Os verbos só ficam no singular se pedirem preposição, aí então o '-se' deixa de ser partícula apassivadora pra tornar-se indeterminação do sujeito:
«Cuida-se *de* crianças»
«Precisa-se *de* empregados temporários»
Veja que, por causa da preposição, passar essas frases para a passiva é impossível. Então verbos no singular.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Sim, o correto só pode ser «vendem-se» porque a frase tem sujeito, que é pães. O exercício da passiva ajuda bastante caso haja dúvidas. Se se diz "pães são vendidos" então o contrário só pode ser "vendem-se pães". Se transladar "[na padaria] _vende-se_ [pães]" para a analítica, fica: "[pães] é vendido" o que não faz nenhum sentido, além de arder os olhos
> 
> Os verbos só ficam no singular se pedirem preposição, aí então o '-se' deixa de ser partícula apassivadora pra tornar-se indeterminação do sujeito:
> «Cuida-se *de* crianças»
> «Precisa-se *de* empregados temporários»
> Veja que, por causa da preposição, passar essas frases para a passiva é impossível. Então verbos no singular.



Não acompanho, nem de perto nem de longe, as discussões sobre questões gramaticais controversas - e creio que esta continua a sê-lo - e por essa razão e porque não tenho qualificações para tanto não estou em condições de ter opinião definida sobre este ponto. Recordo-me, porém, que no meu tempo de liceu ambas as construções eram admitidas como correctas com o argumento de que a frase pode ser lida de duas maneiras: '_na padaria_ _alguém vende pães_' (sujeito '_alguém_', representado pelo pronome indefinido '_se', 'pães'_ objecto directo de '_vende_') e '_na padaria são vendidos pães_' (em que '_pães' _é sujeito). Dizer de uma ou de outra forma decorre, portanto, da intenção do falante, daquilo que ele pretende realçar. Ora, nesta e noutras frases semelhantes, o que o falante pretende destacar é a acção, o facto de ali se vender, sendo de somenos identificar quem vende, sendo, pois, o sujeito indeterminado. Esta construção é de tal maneira comum (_'Vende-se jornais, vende-se livros'_, etc.) que a menos que os gramáticos se tenham posto de acordo e encontrado razões tão fortes e decisivas que nos convençam de que se trata de um erro manifesto, não me parece que se justifique rejeitá-la. Não sou a favor de que se permita tudo e mais umas botas, mas em situações de fronteira ou naquelas em que o uso se tornou comum também não adiro a um prescritivismo total, impossível de aplicar, criador de fossos entre a norma culta (para não falar já da académica) e a língua real (vide o caso brasileiro), manietador da sua evolução e devastador para a sua aprendizagem.


----------



## Vanda

Não, Carfer, eles ainda não se puseram de acordo. A gramática prescritiva manda ''a padaria vende..., ''na padaria vendem-se pães...''. Daí, é só escolher o ambiente para optar por um ou outro. Num ambiente formal, eu digo sempre aos alunos, vai pela regra. Fora isto, salve-se quem puder!

ahhh... achei esta argumentação no ciber
Vende-se ou vendem-se? - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Não, Carfer, eles ainda não se puseram de acordo. A gramática prescritiva manda ''a padaria vende..., ''na padaria vendem-se pães...''. Daí, é só escolher o ambiente para optar por um ou outro. Num ambiente formal, eu digo sempre aos alunos, vai pela regra. Fora isto, salve-se quem puder!
> 
> ahhh... achei esta argumentação no ciber
> Vende-se ou vendem-se? - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa



Há outros pareceres no Ciberdúvidas, uns que tomam mais definidas, outros mais matizadas,  mas fora dele encontrei este que a meu ver põe o dedo na ferida desta questão.
A ANÁLISE DO SUJEITO INDETERMINADO, O PROBLEMA DE CRITÉRIOS SEMÂNTICOS NA  DESCRIÇÃO DE FUNÇÕES SINTÁTICAS.
Curiosamente, contém um trecho que diz mais ou menos o mesmo que dizia atrás.


> No conceito de Sacconi (1999: 334) a segunda maneira de se indeterminar o sujeito é “colocando-se o pronome *se* junto de qualquer tipo de verbo na terceira pessoa do singular, exceto o transitivo direto.”
> 
> Faz-se então uma ressalva quanto a construções com verbo na terceira pessoa do singular mais pronome *se*. Observe a construção abaixo:
> 
> _Vende-se jornais.
> 
> Promove-se eventos.
> _
> Segundo as gramáticas normativas, as construções acima estão erradas, logo deveriam ser:
> 
> _Vendem-se jornais._ (sendo _casas_ sujeito da oração)
> 
> _Promovem-se eventos._ (sendo _eventos_ sujeito da oração)
> 
> Porém quando o falante constrói esse tipo de oração, usando o verbo no singular, ele usa a sua intuição gramatical internalizada, para de fato indeterminar o sujeito da oração, pois o falante que diz _Vende-se jornais, _não tem como intenção identificar que o elemento gramatical que funciona como sujeito da oração é _jornais_, ao contrário, a intenção (gramática intuitiva) dele é de fato indeterminar qual o elemento gramatical que funciona como sujeito e enfatizar a ação expressa pelo verbo _vender_.


----------



## Vanda

ah, sim , ainda existe o se de indeterminação do sujeito... ou seja, uma loucura pra nossa cabeça.


----------



## GabrielH

Obrigado, galera! Minha dúvida foi sanada.


----------



## Medune

GabrielH said:


> Era justamente essa a minha dúvida. Também penso que não esteja correta, mas esse tipo de construção é muito comum na linguagem oral.


Também sou do Brasil, mas nunca ouvi esse tipo de construção agramatical. De que parte do Brasil és? O que ouço por aqui é "Eles vendem pães na padaria", "Se vende pães na padaria" ou "vendem-se pães na padaria" mesmo, de pessoas idosas ou mais escolarizadas.


----------



## guihenning

E qual é a diferença entre «se vende pães na padaria» e «vende-se pães na padaria?». Nenhuma. A segunda é comuníssima no Brasil todo.


----------



## Medune

guihenning said:


> E qual é a diferença entre «se vende pães na padaria» e «vende-se pães na padaria?». Nenhuma. A segunda é comuníssima no Brasil todo.


Estava dizendo que a omissão do clítico não é comum por aqui. Vende pães na padaria/Na padaria vende pães.


----------



## Medune

guihenning said:


> E qual é a diferença entre «se vende pães na padaria» e «vende-se pães na padaria?». Nenhuma. A segunda é comuníssima no Brasil todo.


Ah, sim, havia esquecido esta também; agora que o percebi.


----------



## Alentugano

Em português europeu poderia ser:
A padaria vende pães de diversos tipos.
Na padaria vendem-se pães de diversos tipos.


----------



## pfaa09

Sem entrar em detalhes ou denominações, diria que isto é simples de resolver.
Não interessa quem vende o pão, mas sim o que vende na padaria.
Se aquilo a que nos referimos está no plural, então dizemos "vendem-se"
_Na padaria vende pães de diversos tipos._
_a minha escolha seria: Na padaria vendem-se pães diversificados/de vários tipos._


----------



## guihenning

Acho que não é nem uma questão de Brasil _versus_ Portugal, as regras para indeterminação e passiva são as mesmas para ambos os países. Não tem como uma das opões estar certa num canto e errada no outro. Acontece que, como Carfer citou lá em cima, há uma tendência natural do falante para indeterminar sujeitos que são, na verdade, determinados. Eu não vejo problema nisso, inclusive "_Na padaria vende-se pães_" não me soa nem errado. É só uma questão de o permitirem oficialmente, já que, ao que me parece, é coisa comuníssima em ambos os lados do Atlântico além de intuitiva.


> Porém quando o falante constrói esse tipo de oração, usando o verbo no singular, ele usa a sua intuição gramatical internalizada, para de fato indeterminar o sujeito da oração, pois o falante que diz _Vende-se jornais, _não tem como intenção identificar que o elemento gramatical que funciona como sujeito da oração é _jornais_, ao contrário, a intenção (gramática intuitiva) dele é de fato indeterminar qual o elemento gramatical que funciona como sujeito e enfatizar a ação expressa pelo verbo _vender_.


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> Acho que não é nem uma questão de Brasil _versus_ Portugal, as regras para indeterminação e passiva são as mesmas para ambos os países. Não tem como uma das opões estar certa num canto e errada no outro. Acontece que, como Carfer citou lá em cima, há uma tendência natural do falante para indeterminar sujeitos que são, na verdade, determinados. Eu não vejo problema nisso, inclusive "_Na padaria vende-se pães_" não me soa nem errado. É só uma questão de o permitirem oficialmente, já que, ao que me parece, é coisa comuníssima em ambos os lados do Atlântico além de intuitiva.


Tem razão. Porém, na escrita, tenderíamos (em Portugal) a usar mais "vendem-se" do que "vende-se".


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> na escrita, tenderíamos (em Portugal) a usar mais "vendem-se" do que "vende-se".



Concordo, de facto assim é.


----------



## Medune

Eu não vejo problema nisso said:
			
		

> Na padaria vende-se pães[/I]" não me soa nem errado. É só uma questão de o permitirem oficialmente, já que, ao que me parece, é coisa comuníssima em ambos os lados do Atlântico além de intuitiva.



Na realidade _Na padaria vende-se pães_ é oficialmente permitido - não como oração de voz passiva, mas como activa de sujeito indeterminado. Enquanto _vende-se_ flexiona-se de acordo com a terceira pessoa do singular (paradigma do sujeito indeterminado), _vendem-se _concorda com o sujeito passivo, i.e. _os pães._ Embora A subtil diferença na conjugação reflicta a diferença de ênfase, é compreensível que um país ou certa região haja optado por adoptar uma em detrimento da outra.


----------



## guihenning

A mim sempre me ensinaram que quem indetermina o sujeito é a transitividade verbal. Se se pode passar pra analítica, é passiva de verdade; se não, é indeterminação e o verbo fica no singular. É uma regra bastante simples. E talvez seja por isso que os normativistas não queiram abonar o uso indiscriminado como correto, porque a regra cai por terra e tudo dependerá da intuição do falante e do que queira dizer.



Alentugano said:


> Tem razão. Porém, na escrita, tenderíamos (em Portugal) a usar mais "vendem-se" do que "vende-se".


Aqui também. Pelo menos em qualquer escrita que fuja da coloquial. Alguém sempre se lembraria de ter aprendido na escola de quem em determinada situação os verbos com _-se_ vão pro plural...
.


----------



## Medune

guihenning said:


> A mim sempre me ensinaram que quem indetermina o sujeito é a transitividade verbal. Se se pode passar pra analítica, é passiva de verdade; se não, é indeterminação e o verbo fica no singular. É uma regra bastante simples. E talvez seja por isso que os normativistas não queiram abonar o uso indiscriminado como correto, porque a regra cai por terra e tudo dependerá da intuição do falante e do que queira dizer._._



Sim, às de orações  com verbos transitivos indirectos, que não possuem correspondentes passivas, o resultado dessa regra é verdadeira; também concordo que a versão no plural soe melhor. Entretanto, às orações com _verbos transitivos directos_, a asserção é _bastante simples ao ponto de ser simplista demais. Esse adágio didático é categoricamente dual ,ou seja perfeita aos alunos de ensino fundamenta e médio_. Mas, por que uma oração, simplesmente por permitir  expressar-se em voz passiva, proibiria expressar-se com sujeito indeterminado? O -se do sujeito indeterminado e o -se da são distintos: enquanto um é um índice de indeterminação do sujeito, o outro é uma condensação do paradigma  ser+ particípio passivo verbal

_Contudo, admitamos o princípio da exclusão mútua entre orações passiva e activa com sujeito indeterminado, que é aquele defendido na tua explicação "quem indetermina o sujeito é a transitividade verbal. Se se pode passar pra analítica, é passiva de verdade; se não, é indeterminação e o verbo fica no singular", e vejamos se conseguimos __refuta-la_


----------



## Medune

Valendo-se de exemplos, transformem-se orações com sujeitos simples e verbos t.d. ou t. i. com objectos plurais em suas respectivas orações activas com sujeito indeterminado e passivas, se possível
Verbos transitivos indirectos: precisar

  Activa

_   •S. simples_
*Marta*_ Precisa de costureiras_

_    •S. indeterminado_
_Precisa_*-se*_ de costureiras_.
_ 
Passiva_
_•Analítica
Construção  sabidamente _Impossível_:  "São precisadas _*de*_ costureiras (por Marta)???"_*X costureiras não é sujeito*

  •Sintáctica
Construção sabidamente impossível: "Precisa*m*-se *de* costureiras???"*X  costureiras não é sujeito*

Verbos transitivos directos: alugar

   •S. simples
*Marta*_ aluga casas_

_•S. indeterminado
Alug_*a-se*_ casas   (construção contenciosa/ julgada impossível)???_


_  Passiva
•Analítica_
*Casas*_ são alugadas (por Marta)

•Sintáctica
Alug_*am*_-se _*Casas*


_Se fosse casa, no singular, haveria alguma restrição quanto a Aluga-se casa (S. indeterminado)? Quem decide se _casa_ é sujeito ou objecto direto da oração: o seu autor ou a sintaxe?_

Agora analisem-se os paradigmas considerados impossíveis: 

Concordando-se que se considerará impossível aquele que for ao menos sintáctica, gramatical ou logicamente impossível e que, por qualquer outra razão, considerar-se-á se desuso apenas convenção estilística.

*Oração passiva de v.d.i.*

Hipótese: pois não há uma correspondência própria, em português,  _Obj. indirecto da Activa---->Sujeito da Passiva._

     Ex com v.t.d.i.: * Concordando-se que um verbo transitivo directo e indirecto é um verbo transitivo directo e um verbo transitivo indirecto, i.e. possui os       atributos que os classificam a ambos: tomar objectos directo e indirecto, respectivamente.*

_                Activa-------------------------> Passivas sintáctica/analítica_

_ (Ele) Deu_*-me*_ um presente ------> _*Eu*_ fui dado um presente???"  (Obj.i.---->S.???)X_

_      (Ele) Deu-me um _*presente *_------>Deu-se-meum_* presente/ *_Foi-me dado um _*presente  *_(Obj. d.----->S.)√_ 

    Note-se que o clítico -me exerce a mesma função tanto na oração activa quanto nas passivas. _Logo, percebe-se que o correspondente passivo dum objecto indireto de oração activa é propriamente um objecto indireto. _Seja um verbo apenas transitivo indirecto, a oração dum verbo pessoal ficaria sem sujeito, o que, mais do que incorrecto, torna-se ilógico. 

 *  Que conclusão pode-se tirar: Não pela existência da oração activa com sujeito indeterminado é que não há correspondente passiva com orações de verbos transitivos indirectos, mas sim pela inexistência de objecto directo.*

*Oração ativa de v.t.d. com sujeito indeterminado.*

Hipótese: pois infringiria o preceito pelo qual se presume a exclusão mútua entre orações passiva e activa com sujeito indeterminado.
Nossa hipótese baseia-se neste preceito, portanto, analisemo-lo:
Reiterando-se que ele afirma: _quem indetermina o sujeito é a transitividade verbal. Se se pode passar pra analítica, é passiva de verdade; se não, é indeterminação e o verbo fica no singular"_

_Primeira asserção: Quem indetermina o sujeito é a transitividade verbal: _Pela nossa análise, o que se pode afirmar sobre o carácter determinante a transitividade verbal não diz respeito às orações com sujeito indeterminado, mas às de voz passiva. Objectos directos, e, por tanto verbos actuando como v.t.d. permitem às orações expressaemr-se em voz passiva, e sua ausência as proíbe. Não por conter verbo transitivo indirecto, mas por _não _conter objecto direto e, então, verbo transitivo directo é que  uma oração objectiva indirecta não possuí correspondente passiva - como as orações com verbo v.t.d.i. permitiram-nos elucidar. Agora sobre a _indeterminação _do sujeito: *quem indetermina o sujeito é simplesmente a ausência de sujeito determinado. *O mecanismo de indeterminação serve a este propósito, o de fazer uma afirmação geral ou  o sujeito de  pois já  é subentendido ou de importância alguma (como em _aqui, come-se bem (v.i), _referindo-se às pessoas do _aqui ou precisa-se de costureira (v.t.i.)_, referindo-se ao contratante).Assim como não há restrições lógicas a verbos intransitivos nem transitivos indirectos, não as vejo tal que objectem à função desse mecanismo em verbos transitivos directos.

_Segunda asserção: Se se pode passar pra analítica, é passiva de _*facto.*

_Contrapositiva: Se não é passiva de facto, então não se pode passar para a analítica _

*Precisa-se de costureiras.*_ não é passiva, logo,_* De costureiras é/são precisadas/precisado*_, não é possível √_

*Come-se bem *_não é passiva_, _logo _*Bem é comido*_ não é possível√_

_O que afirma novamente que a voz passiva não é possível com a ausência de v.t.d.

Terceira: Se não (se pode passar para a oração passiva analítica), é indeterminação e o verbo fica no singular")
Contrapositiva: Se não é indeterminação e o verbo não fica no singular,  pode-se passar para a oração passiva analítica._

*Casas são alugadas*_.  Não é indeterminação, pois o verbo concorda com _casas,_ não está no singular, logo _*Alugam-se casas*_ é possível√    _

Nosso adágio, devidamente testado, modificar-se-ia, portanto a: *Quem determina a possibilidade da voz passiva é a presença de objecto directo - se se pode passar a oração supostamente passiva sintáctica para a analítica, então é passiva de facto; se não,  o -se é índice de indeterminação do sujeito e o verbo concorda com a terceira pessoa do singular.*

Repare-se agora que, ao que se conseguiu provar, ele não se refere à indeterminação do sujeito, nem a objecta a verbos transitivos directos, e sim à voz passiva e a objecta a verbos cujas orações não se possam converter à voz passiva analítica. O princípio da exclusão mútua, por tanto, foi por ele validado.

Agora, retomando-se o conceito de que a construção que queremos analisar será considerada impossível somente se ela é sintáctica, gramatical ou logicamente (os outros âmbitos - ortográfico etc.- não nos interessam pois não nos são agora objectos de discussão ) incorrecta, haverá a Contrapositiva segundo a qual:Se não é sintática nem gramatical nem logicamente incorrecta, logo é possível.  

O -se do sujeito indeterminado e o -se da são distintos: enquanto um é um índice de indeterminação do sujeito, o outro é uma condensação do paradigma  ser+ particípio passivo verbal. Por tanto, eles não são análogos, nem interferem-se reciprocamente em suas funções .Não há nenhuma razão sintáctica ou lógica para fazer-nos supor que dois paradigmas duma oração não se podem coincidir: e é efectivamente o que ocorre quando há oração activa objectiva directa com objecto directo singular, cujos paradigmas dos correspondentes: activo com sujeito indeterminado e passivo sintáctico igualam-se aparentemente, mas:  _ verbo.sing.-se +  Sujeito passivo sing. ≠ verbo.sing.-se  + Objecto directo sing._

A frase_ Aluga-se casa_ pode, por exemplo, tanto exprimir uma oração  passiva sintáctica como uma activa de sujeito indeterminado, tal que:

Aluga-se casa≠ aluga-se casa

Nem há restrições segundo às quais o objecto não poderia estar no plural, tal que _Verbo.pl-se+ Sujeito passivo pl. ≠ Verb.sing.-se Objecto directo sing._

Alugam-se casas≠ aluga-se casas

Outro exemplo em que paradigmas de orações coincidem-se 

Pedi para rever o contracto ≠               Pedi para rever o contracto

Pedi a ela que revisse o contracto         Pedi a ele para eu rever o contracto 

Pediu-me para comer    ≠                     Pediu-me para comer

Pediu-me que eu comesse                     Pediu-me por comida,

[O.Principal( Sujeito 1ª/3ªp. sing. v.t.d.)|O.Subordinada Final (para v.inf.pessoal. 1ª/3ªp. sing)]

As construções acima não são agramaticais, apenas ambíguas, assim como  a_luga-se casa e aluga-se casa_

Aluga-se casa                                   Aluga-se casa

Casa é alugada (está para alugar)     Alguém aluga casa

Percebe-se que o sentido que quer-se dar à frase é o primeiro; e vejo daí o por quê de _aluga-se casas_ não ser correcto* para esse contexto *

Gramaticalmente a oração _aluga-se casas, _cujo verboflexiona-se na terceira pessoa do singular, segue a convenção da flexão do sujeito indeterminado analogamente a _precisa-se de costureiras _e  _aqui, come-se bem._

_Portanto não vejo qualquer objeção ao uso do sujeito indeterminado em orações objectivas directas._


----------



## guihenning

Li e reli, pra entender bem, e não acho que nada do que tenha dito na sua postagem eu já não o tivesse feito mais pra cima:


guihenning said:


> A mim sempre me ensinaram que quem indetermina o sujeito é a transitividade verbal; [...]


 Não achei que «quem indetermina o sujeito é a transitividade verbal» pudesse ser esmiuçada tanto. Ora, se o que faz valer ou não a regra é a ausência ou não de objeto direto, não há nada que difira o que eu disse de «_Quem determina a possibilidade da voz passiva é a presença de objecto directo_» A presença ou não do objeto vale-se da transitividade, não? Então...



Medune said:


> Portanto não vejo qualquer objeção ao uso da vo sujeito indeterminado em orações objectivas directas.


Logo:


guihenning said:


> Eu não vejo problema nisso, inclusive "_Na padaria vende-se pães_" não me soa nem errado. É só uma questão de o permitirem oficialmente, já que, ao que me parece, é coisa comuníssima em ambos os lados do Atlântico além de intuitiva.




P.S.: Analogia parece ser algo bastante complicado. Há quem crie, por analogia, particípios irregulares para verbos que não os admitem, por exemplo.


----------



## Medune

guihenning said:


> Li e reli, pra entender bem, e não acho que nada do que tenha dito na sua postagem eu já não o tivesse feito mais pra cima:



A diferença é que não estou afirmando que a expressão deva ser admitida por ser consagrada ou por soar certa, mas tentando provar que ela é possível e gramaticalmente prevista.



guihenning said:


> Não achei que «quem indetermina o sujeito é a transitividade verbal» pudesse ser esmiuçada tanto. Ora, se o que faz valer ou não a regra é a ausência ou não de objeto direto, não há nada que difira o que eu disse de «_Quem determina a possibilidade da voz passiva é a presença de objecto directo_» A presença ou não do objeto vale-se da transitividade, não? Então...



Também aqui divergimos, pois afirmaste que o princípio objecta o uso do sujeito indeterminado apenas por a oração admitir expressar-se em voz passiva analítica ; e eu provei que ela não nos assegura nada a respeito disso. A transitividade verbal nada tem a ver com o sujeito indeterminado.



guihenning said:


> P.S.: Analogia parece ser algo bastante complicado. Há quem crie, por analogia, particípios irregulares para verbos que não os admitem.


PS: acabaste de criar uma analogia.


----------

